# Cramond Island of Punk 2020 (Edinburgh Fringe Fest)



## jimi

I went to this last year and had a blast!! Definitely trying to go again. Anyone from StP going?

For those who don't know: Cramond Island of Punk is a single day punk festival that takes place in Edinburgh, Scotland during the Fringe Festival. It is held on Cramond Island, a small beautiful island with a load of old concrete military bunkers. The island is accessible only a few hours twice a day, at low and high tide, when the water recedes to expose a concrete causeway you can walk along. On the morning of the festival, all the punks meet on the shore at low tide to help the bands and organizers haul the gear across the causeway. The bands play all day, and in the evening when the tide goes down again everyone helps move the gear back to shore. There are no cops, the musics great, and the motherfuckers out there know how to have a good time. Camping on the island is also allowed, I ended up staying there for about a week with some friends I made with not a single disturbance. And, I gotta mention again, it's fuckin BREATHTAKING. Everyone I met there was the best. Go if ya can.

It looks like they're planing it for August 22 this year.


----------



## roguetrader

cool, glad all is good with Crammond Island Punx Picnic again - it's been going for ages but I heard they stopped it for a while after some bad shit went down one year - I'm talking like 15 - 20 years ago though so prob a whole new lot of people involved these days... shame I live 650 miles away at the moment....


----------



## jimi

roguetrader said:


> cool, glad all is good with Crammond Island Punx Picnic again - it's been going for ages but I heard they stopped it for a while after some bad shit went down one year - I'm talking like 15 - 20 years ago though so prob a whole new lot of people involved these days... shame I live 650 miles away at the moment....


Yep, seems to be a good crew from what I saw! I wonder what happened back then, 3 different people had to be helivac'd off the island this last year after hurting themselves (they were all fine), and a naked man got in the water and then disappeared and they had a search helicopter out lookin for him half the night, a bunch of folks thought he had died for like a whole day (turned out to be fine and just went home). No one seemed too fazed by any of it and the shows goin on again so.


----------



## Matt Derrick

damn that sounds awesome. is it just for one day? maybe i can get time off work....


----------



## roguetrader

what happened ? think I read in a fanzine that a posse of 'darkside' crusty punks went over to the island and behaved like arseholes - they beat a few people up and raped a girl : ( the UK used to be awash with bad attitude / drunken / nihlistic crusty fools - fortunately they seem to have died out in the past few years....


----------



## jimi

Matt Derrick said:


> damn that sounds awesome. is it just for one day? maybe i can get time off work....


Yeah, it's a single day, but it may be worth staying for a few days longer since the Fringe is going on and Edinburgh has a lot to explore. It's also only about $5 for a bus ride Glasgow, it's about an hour or two away if you wanted to check that out. I got to the island and camped out the night before, and stayed for several days after. If you end up coming, I recommend flying in to London and taking a megabus to Glasgow (about $15), then a bus to Edinburgh. Plane tickets into Edinburgh will be expensive because of the Fringe, and flights to London are usually relatively affordable. If you go that route, the best bet is to plan to get in acouple days before. Our trip north on the megabus was fine, but on the way back down to London the busses broke down and they had to send replacements multiple times, so be careful to not schedule yourself tight if you're gonna travel that way. You can also take the train, it's more reliable but pricier.


----------



## jimi

roguetrader said:


> what happened ? think I read in a fanzine that a posse of 'darkside' crusty punks went over to the island and behaved like arseholes - they beat a few people up and raped a girl : ( the UK used to be awash with bad attitude / drunken / nihlistic crusty fools - fortunately they seem to have died out in the past few years....


Eeesh, yeah, I definitely didn't get the feeling that that kind of thing would fly with the groups I met there. Despite how drunk a lot of people were I didn't see almost any shwag behavior.


----------



## Fish

That sounds great! Can’t find anything about this year online, where did you hear it’d be the 22nd?


----------



## jimi

Fish said:


> That sounds great! Can’t find anything about this year online, where did you hear it’d be the 22nd?


In the comments of last year's Facebook event.


----------



## roguetrader

most Punx Picnics etc in the UK tend to be on the same weekend every year - not sure nowadays but there used to be loads of these going on, especially in the major cities... Manchester Punx Picnic was huge for many years... one that is definitely worth going to is Derby Punx Picnic which happens in mid July (I think) - not been there since I almost got stabbed 10 years ago though... fucking absinth !


----------



## jimi

roguetrader said:


> most Punx Picnics etc in the UK tend to be on the same weekend every year - not sure nowadays but there used to be loads of these going on, especially in the major cities... Manchester Punx Picnic was huge for many years... one that is definitely worth going to is Derby Punx Picnic which happens in mid July (I think) - not been there since I almost got stabbed 10 years ago though... fucking absinth !


I fuckin love absinthe haha! Unfortunately I don't think I'll be there for that.. I'm planning on spending most of the summer camping and enjoying nature in the PNW and only heading to the UK for maybe 2ish weeks this time around rather than the full month I usually try to do. I'm gonna try to hit the StP Jambo up in Washington at the beginning of August and fly out soon after. Lemme know if you here of anything happening late August through early September though!


----------



## roguetrader

if you message me when you get to the UK I'll give you a few pointers for things to do in the punk / traveller realm - we're near Bristol which has got one of the best underground scenes in the country... also if you want to come and have a look round the South West of England (Devon & Cornwall) my wife and I can host people for a few days - we got plenty of room in our various trailers and living vehicles... always keen to meet new people ! (bring a few from the Jambo if poss)


----------



## jimi

roguetrader said:


> if you message me when you get to the UK I'll give you a few pointers for things to do in the punk / traveller realm - we're near Bristol which has got one of the best underground scenes in the country... also if you want to come and have a look round the South West of England (Devon & Cornwall) my wife and I can host people for a few days - we got plenty of room in our various trailers and living vehicles... always keen to meet new people ! (bring a few from the Jambo if poss)



Thank you!! When I buy my tickets and know exactly where & when I plan to be around I'll hit you up! I've got plenty of friends in London and Glasgow, and a few in Edinburgh, but haven't really been elsewhere yet. I'd definitely love to check out some other spots if I have the time!


----------



## Deleted member 30059

jimi said:


> I went to this last year and had a blast!! Definitely trying to go again. Anyone from StP going?
> 
> For those who don't know: Cramond Island of Punk is a single day punk festival that takes place in Edinburgh, Scotland during the Fringe Festival. It is held on Cramond Island, a small beautiful island with a load of old concrete military bunkers. The island is accessible only a few hours twice a day, at low and high tide, when the water recedes to expose a concrete causeway you can walk along. On the morning of the festival, all the punks meet on the shore at low tide to help the bands and organizers haul the gear across the causeway. The bands play all day, and in the evening when the tide goes down again everyone helps move the gear back to shore. There are no cops, the musics great, and the motherfuckers out there know how to have a good time. Camping on the island is also allowed, I ended up staying there for about a week with some friends I made with not a single disturbance. And, I gotta mention again, it's fuckin BREATHTAKING. Everyone I met there was the best. Go if ya can.
> 
> It looks like they're planing it for August 22 this year.


Hi, I've been to several of the Cramond Island events over the past few years, and I've taken a lot of photos at them. They're always an adventure and I thoroughly enjoyed most of them, although the weather was cold and thoroughly miserable one year, and there was a bit of a sour atmosphere and some low-key aggro another year. I didn't go in 2019 and this year's event didn't happen, obviously, but I hope I'll be able to go in 2021. Anyway, I thought you might be interested to see my photos from over the years (along with a few taken by other people, which I've taken the liberty of posting on LiveJournal for completeness).

2000: 'Island of Punk 2000' at Cramond Island - https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/119394.html
2007: 'Island of Punk 2007' at Cramond Island - https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/145771.html
2008: 'Island of Punk 2008' at Cramond Island - https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/146115.html
2009: 'Island of Punk 2009' at Cramond Island - https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/100393.html
2010: 'Island of Punk 2010' at Cramond Island - https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/127154.html
2011 (Pt. 1): Island of Punk 2011 at Cramond Island (Part 1) - https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/28351.html
2011 (Pt. 2): 'Island of Punk 2011' at Cramond Island (Part 2) - https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/130461.html
2012: https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/38518.html
2013: https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/175587.html
2015: https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/25039.html
2016: https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/25877.html
2017: https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/44558.html
2018: https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/59611.html
2019: https://edinburgh-punk.livejournal.com/149899.html


----------



## Realpuledi

Is there any news of it happening this year?


----------



## jimi

I just got word that at least as of now the show is set to go on this year!!! August 26 is the date. I'm gonna try to hustle up some money for airfare as fast as I can! 🤞


----------



## Matt Derrick

jimi said:


> I just got word that at least as of now the show is set to go on this year!!! August 26 is the date. I'm gonna try to hustle up some money for airfare as fast as I can! 🤞


Dude, can I tag along?


----------



## jimi

Matt Derrick said:


> Dude, can I tag along?


If I can make it work yes absolutely!


----------



## jsdpatters

jimi said:


> I just got word that at least as of now the show is set to go on this year!!! August 26 is the date. I'm gonna try to hustle up some money for airfare as fast as I can! 🤞


Where do you find info about it?


----------



## jimi

jsdpatters said:


> Where do you find info about it?


I messaged the organizers on FB. There isn't an official website or event page as far as I can tell.


----------



## roguetrader

there's a cool little 10 minute documentary on YouTube about Crammond Island punk if anyone wants to check it out...

I'd really like to get up to Edinburgh for this gig - it's a 1200 mile round trip but I can probably make it work if I can get a few people in the car to chip in on the diesel bill - it's £7.75 a gallon right now which is over $10 !


----------



## Matt Derrick

roguetrader said:


> it's £7.75 a gallon right now which is over $10 !


Holy crap. Still though, it would be neat to meet up with you in person there!


----------



## bootz

Any of yous still going? I'll be there for sure would be cool to meet up with folk


----------



## jimi

bootz said:


> Any of yous still going? I'll be there for sure would be cool to meet up with folk



I wish, but I wasn't able to afford the plane flight this year... I'd bet you'll meet up with cool folk there regardless though!


----------



## roguetrader

I won't be able to make it, I've had an unexpected rocket up the ass - we've been evicted from our long term park-up and gotta find somewhere else to live rapido....

shame coz so many people say how great it is - and what a brilliant location....


----------



## bootz

roguetrader said:


> I won't be able to make it, I've had an unexpected rocket up the ass - we've been evicted from our long term park-up and gotta find somewhere else to live rapido....
> 
> shame coz so many people say how great it is - and what a brilliant location....



Ooft sorry to hear yo good luck on finding a new locazione

Ye I'm pumped! Shame I can't meet any of you folk but there's always other times and places


----------

